# Betta Photography



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I finally brought out my nice camera after it has been shoved in the closet for the past year or so to take some pictures of my bettas! I have only taken a few pictures but I will keep adding to this thread. I have 5 bettas that need their pictures taken! So there will be lots of photos. Some will have a little editing but nothing super fancy. 

So here's Spike-
This one is my favorite pictures!



























That's all I have right now. I'm going to take some more tonight.


----------



## SweetCheeksMum (Nov 3, 2013)

Great pictures  He's beautiful! I need to dig out my real camera and do the same. The phone camera can't really get a good clear picture.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! I wish I had a nice camera that could take some quality photos like that.


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

Spike is so pretty! Nice pics.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you! I'm going to add more tonight. I just need to get a nice set up to take better pictures!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

This is my new girl. She doesn't have a name yet.



























This is Mirage, my new boy!


















This one is a little blurry. But its the best one of him flaring.









And this is Sassy Pants.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

ilykadothechacha, your new EE looks just like mine!

This is my LeRoy


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

They are twins!!! Lol. That's a really good picture too!


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

ilykadothechacha said:


> They are twins!!! Lol. That's a really good picture too!



Thanks! When I saw your pictures, I thought he was Leroy. Took me a second to realize that it wasn't. lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

XD they could be long lost brothers! your fish are beautiful btw!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe! Lol. And thank you!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

what beautiful bettas and pictures!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

ilykadothechacha, the new lady is lovely, and so is Mirage! Wow! She looks like a Star to me, for some reason.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Star is a cute name! That's what I will name her!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Yahoo! I'm excited to see more pictures of her. She's lovely!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll take more of her. Hopefully more of her colors will show soon!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I love this picture! He poses for me!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm having EE envy! I absolutely LOVE longfinned EEs. Mine is a plakat, and while he's adorable, I wouldn't have gotten him if he hadn't been sick and on the verge of death in Petco. I yelled at the guy and got him for a HUGE discount... but if I had my choice, I would have gotten something like your dude! He's absolutely stunning... all of your fish are! Congrats!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Great shots, what camera/lens were you using?


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Its a Canon Rebel Xsi. And its just a zoom lens. I think. Lol


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Seki said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm having EE envy! I absolutely LOVE longfinned EEs. Mine is a plakat, and while he's adorable, I wouldn't have gotten him if he hadn't been sick and on the verge of death in Petco. I yelled at the guy and got him for a HUGE discount... but if I had my choice, I would have gotten something like your dude! He's absolutely stunning... all of your fish are! Congrats!


Thank you! I love the look of the plakat ones too! He was the only EE at the store. I am in love with the EEs. I plan on getting more.


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey man, your picture is amazing.

I managed to get some shots for my bettas but they are still not clear and nice as yours. 

I used my Canon 550D with 18-55 Tamron Lens and since I don't have an external flash, I used my external LED flash (for video shooting) but it is still very difficult to take.

Do you use an external flash as well?

The best picture I could possibly capture is this.










Thank you for your advice in advance, yea!


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

clementchee said:


> Hey man, your picture is amazing.
> 
> I managed to get some shots for my bettas but they are still not clear and nice as yours.
> 
> ...


I use a flash and my tanks all have LED lighted hoods on them. 

The picture you took looks good. It just looks like its either the water or the lighted hood. Do you have an incandescent light? Those lights seem to make the water looks a little yellowish.


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh I don't have light above it. The water I yellow because I keep dry catappa leaves with them. Okay, I will try to work flash.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe try it when you don't have any of the tannins in the tank. I didn't have any in mine for the pictures.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

This is my newest girl!









This is the rescue, Sushi

















Abaddon









Frank Castle


----------

